# Stallion behavior from gelding



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He could be proud cut. He wont be able to breed but he will still exhibit stallion behavior.


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> He could be proud cut. He wont be able to breed but he will still exhibit stallion behavior.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> He could be proud cut. He wont be able to breed but he will still exhibit stallion behavior.


Thanks, I had thought of that. But I've always heard they may ride the mare but not get hard. He's hard and doing all the stuff that stallions do down there. That is one thing that I don't know about. I've heard of proud cut geldings, but no experience. 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He may not be proud cut, although that's certainly one scenario.

I have a gelding I KNOW is a gelding. HE knows he's a gelding, and yet, when any mare comes in sight, he drops down, gets hard, and starts talking to her. This horse has been gelded since he was 5 y/o, and he's now 13. 

If your guy was gelded after the testosterone came in, he may still exhibit some stallion characteristics. However, my gelding is easily controlled and will forget about the mare once I bring his focus back onto me. Sounds like your guy has continued to be a butthead.

Best way to know for certain is to have a vet out. If he's a crypt, blood tests will be able to determine the level of testosterone.


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks. We do have a call into the vet. Our biggest issue right now is catching him. As my husband said it was like you flipped a switch with him. He was loving easy to handle, now wild and almost dangerous. If it is behavior we can deal with that, but if it's something else. I also have to think about the safety of my kids as well. 

Thanks so much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a gelding who wasn't cut until he he was 8 or so and had been a stud for a few of the years prior to being gelded. If a mare was within 1/4 mile he became very studdy. He forget all his manners etc. He jumped fences, wouldn't eat and was an absolute pain. We had a foster mare for about 2 months and had to send her back because we couldn't control 1200# of stupidity :shock:. Wish I had some suggestions but... 
Good luck


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks. All we know about this horse is pretty much like most horses around hgere you buy. This one woman that got him rescued him from starvation. The story is she was riding him one night drunk, (he is scared to death of dogs) a dog got after him at the same time the saddle broke and the woman ended up off him with a broken arm. Don't know if she fell or was thrown she was to drunk to remember. Then I assume he was given to my nephew as he don't have the money to buy anything. They know absolutely nothing about horses only have them because I do and have always had them. So, my nephew runs off leaves the horse my sister in law who also does not know anything about horses has to take care of him. She asks us to help her buy feed for him as she is barely getting buy. We ask questions about him and think well since we are feeding him bring him to our place and see how he does. Supposedly they could do anything with him. He was great for the first two weeks here, then like I said my mare came in and he's went crazy. I've heard of proud cut horses, but this is the first I've been around. 
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The idea that geldings can be "proud cut" is a myth.

The Horse | Castration In The Horse

I would definitly have a blood sample pulled and checked for testosterone levels. If he does have a retained testicle, it can be pricey to correct. $500-$1000+ depending upon who does the surgery and where the testicle is.

It can also be something as simple as poor socialization. He should however never be in a mixed herd. If he has over the top aggressive behavior towards any of his pasturemates, he needs to be removed for everyone's safety.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

all of my gelding get a boner just standing around and not acting study.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

my 35ish year old gelding acts studly when my mare comes into heat, i have no clue when he was gelded, but we've had him for 13 years and he was gelded when we got him. When my mare is in heat he will flirt with her(as she with him) He's never tried to mount her or anything, but he will drop and sniff her and niker to her and such. He is NEVER difficult to handle regardless of if Bella is in heat, he knows that he's not allowed to act that why when anyone is in the pasture


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have met several geldings that display stud like behavior, and as long as they have truly been gelded, it amounts to just training, giving them the proper training, not letting them get away with acting like a ninny at all, and if needed separating the gelding from the mare(s), and working on training first without the mare around, then slowly adding in the distractions of mares and anything else that sets him off. If you don't feel safe having him around your kids, then I do suggest that you find him a home with someone who understands his behavior problems, has the experience and want to deal with them, and who is willing to take him on. Best of luck, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

Vet said proud cut not really much we can do about him. 

We did finally get him in a stall this afternoon after trying for two weeks. Still will not let us near with out trying to kick us. I like doing this but for safety we are leaving him right where he is until we figure out what to do about him. I don't like taking them to the sales as it is mainly killers there, but that may be the only option for us. At this time I don't know what we are going to do. But I will say that as dangerous as all geldings seem to be I'll not have another on this place again. I have learned my lesson the hard way. I do want to thank every one for your wonderful comments they have been informative and has helped me make this choice. I honestly wish I had been smart enough to ask questions before we got a gelding. But having been around horses all my life and the ones we had growing up never acting like this, I never thought there would be an issue. Thanks again so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would put an ad on craigslist, you'd have a better chance of screening interested parties. You could probably put an ad in your local newspaper as well. There are plenty of places where you can put up free ads.


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

Unfortunately not may people in our area would be interested in something like that and as for craigslist, I'm very leary of that. Right here good horses are not selling so a bad one is doomed to be with us forever. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

llamattude said:


> Unfortunately not may people in our area would be interested in something like that and as for craigslist, I'm very leary of that. Right here good horses are not selling so a bad one is doomed to be with us forever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you sure it is a "bad" horse or needs some training and learn respect?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

llamattude said:


> Vet said proud cut not really much we can do about him.
> 
> 
> Pleeze!! Did he do a recatal palpation or pull blood? When a vet perpetuates falsehoods, it's time for a new vet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LHP, do you have more sources? Medically/veterinary school based? Forgive me if I don't believe a single "horse.com" article. I'd gladly read reliable veterinary sources to base my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Pleeze!! Did he do a recatal palpation or pull blood? When a vet perpetuates falsehoods, it's time for a new vet.


I agree, There is no way in the day and age for a horse to be "proud cut" No competent vet would leave a portion of the testicle, If you have even seen the procedure done you would see that the testicles themselves are not cut and if they were you could clearly see that there was a missing portion of testicle. I could understand a rescue horse being a cryptorchid and being passed around from home to home and no one knowing, but i find it absurd for a vet to say that a horse is proud cut. I would do find a new vet and discuss this horse with them. Have them draw a testosterone level which would indicate the horse is actually a cryptorchid(and there for still a stud)


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

I come from a horse show world. Raised Arabians in my time. I also know that some people that had geldings would have them take testicals only nothing else so they would be "hot" all the time for the shows. After the show careers were over then no one knew how to handle them. I never done that as I only had one stallion and two mares, stallion was the only show horse. So, I know this still happens despite this day and time. My gelding is not young and a lot of the vets in this area are just now getting new technology. With an 11 year old horse I can see where it is possible. As for getting a new vet we would have to travel over 100 miles as there are none in this area. Over the years we have delt with them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The idea that you can create a proud cut gelding by leaving the epididymis in the castration process and end up with stallion like behavior and physique is not backed by scientific data.

02 Stallion-like Behavior in Geldings - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! 
This is another clear concise explaination. You will not find any published research that state otherwise. They're all written by DVMs as is The Horse article. I have never heard one of my vets (15 or more in my lifetime) promote that concept either in over 30 castrations.

So how did the vet come to the conclusion that he is proud cut?

I too worked in the Arab industry back in the early 80's in S Ca. They were breeding super hot horses but also in looking back, they were all poorly trained outside of the arena. I can attibute most of the behavior to the training and lack of socialization.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

How did he determine your horse was proud cut? Did he take blood samples, because unless there is an actual testicle to feel, he would not be able to say without blood tests that the horse is proud cut. I still stand by the fact that its a behavior issue. No matter whether he's intact, totally gelded, proud cut, there is no excuse for him acting like a ninny. I work with stallions, all the ones I currently work are VERY well behaved, listen no matter whats going on, and ignore the mares in heat until given the go ahead to get excited, and even then they pay attention to the handler and what the handler is asking. And only in the breeding shed to they use a stud chain on their stallions. He really just needs someone with the time and patience to work with him, and teach him manners. You probably won't be able to "sell" him, not even sure if you would be able to get a "rehoming fee", but at the least I'm sure that you could find a decent home if you decide to give him away. Best of luck to you.


----------



## llamattude (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks. In talking with you all I have learned that while my parents geldings did not act like this that it seems to be the norm for geldings to act dangerous and not be good kids horses at any time in there life. So, I'm to go on the knowledge that all these "kid broke geldings" are actually dangerous animals that someone is trying to sell for a lot of money. Again not sure what we will do with this horse, but I will never ever own a gelding again. If someone tried to get me to ride one or my kids I will tell them to take a hike.

I do want to thank you all for setting me straight here. While we were told he was proud cut my vet must have lost his mind so there for I assume by the way you are talking that I also do not need to take my horses to the vet either as they can not be trusted either. Either way it actually doesn't matter if proud cut or not there is nothing we can do about it. I mean really if there is nothing to be done it basically doesn't matter if there is any such thing as proud cut or not. What is the point in arguing what is wrong when it again there is nothing to be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

